# Ole Hickory SSE



## workoutchamp (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a friend who will sell his near new SSE for a seemingly killer deal.  It is 22k new list price.

I can get it for 6,000.  What can I do with it?


----------



## bbqhead (Aug 25, 2009)

to answear your question, anything you want! I have one and its IMO the best there is, cook  600 lbs. of meat at once if want to. the quality can't be beat,the flavor is outstanding. I can keep going on, but you get the picture. If nothing else you can always make money on it.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 25, 2009)

I had to look it up to see what you were talking about.
http://www.olehickorypits.com/prod.a...D=76&ProdID=22

Hell, what couldn't you do with it?
I would try to smoke a whole bear or maybe a blue whale.
Seriously though, something like that I would think you could and should get into some catering or party type events or just throw a big 'ol party yourself.
Or you could always send me an awesome Birthday gift 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hell even if you don't end up using it I doubt you would have trouble reselling it for even more than what you paid.


----------

